# Tips



## 106th_Ctiger (May 28, 2003)

Hi,
I recentely started hunting crows with my air rifle (i would have a shotgun if you did not need a license) so far i havent had much success came close to it but..... you get the picture. Anyway i have done a little research and need a little help from you experts hehe. Anyway how would you go about building a hide? is camo nearly always necessary? And can any1 tell me where i can learn to do a call? i dont wana buy one if i have a built in one that all i gotta do is find and operating manual so to speak lol.... Any help would be appreciated


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We normally find the crows, than work the situation to our advantage. We only use e-callers for them. So considering a mile or so range of the caller (playing the wind too), we will find cover around that range to set up for them. Sometimes we use decoys, sometimes we don't. The decoys bring them closer, without them they can be a bit weary. Camo is a must! These birds are VERY smart.

Crow calls are cheap and not too hard to blow. Test them on real birds in the off season and see if they respond to your pitches.


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

Use an owl decoy with a couple black flags with your crow decoys. This with an e-caller will bring 'em running.


----------

